# Nissan Altima Club



## Boughtabadone (May 12, 2005)

I drive a '93 Altima and I would like to get involved in an Altima club here in Charlotte, NC. I am a 40 year old father of 5 and my 2 oldest kids (boys: 14 and 16) are embarrassed when we go anywhere in my car. They love the way I drive (or rather the way my Altima performs) and until recently wanted the car for themselves. Unfortunately my front bumper met with the left side of the bed of a Ford pickup and is no longer something to be proud of. I want to get some ideas/recommendations about local body shops and swap meets but don't know where to start. I am a transplant from Northern California having formerly been a VW enthusiast (Bugs without A/C simply don't cut it in the muggy South) and I am looking for a community of folks that are bananas about early year Nissans the same way that we were crazy about Volkswagons in CA.

Can anyone put me in touch with a great club in the Charlotte area?

Thanks


----------



## intrex_ed (Dec 6, 2006)

nice to see some other altima enthusiast in the area. i haven't heard of any local meets and the whole car seen is sorta dead to me, mainly cause i don't cruise on the weekend nights. more lexus and benz's around here then anything. if you wanna know how to install the basic stuff pm me and i might be able to help. had a 93' gle and wreck it, now on my second alty and will keep on driving them!


----------



## }{yBr1D (Mar 30, 2003)

if you were in miami fl, you wouldn't have so much trouble finding groups of nissan's/altima's in the area to hang with.. hyet an all altima club will be close to impossible to find anywhere.. you're better off joining any random club or going to hangouts.


----------



## beckjar (Mar 11, 2007)

To bad you're not in CT...I just bought a new altima 3.5 SE loaded. LOVE IT.


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

an all altima club is hard to find, let alone an all nissan club. specific type clubs are usually done by the performance types (350, SE-R, etc.). i have an all nissan club that im in but we dont have any members in charlotte. your bes bet is to check the forums to see if they are having any meets or gatherings.


----------

